# Mikis Theodorakis



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Has anyone heard Theodorakis's operas? I came across this while looking for YouTube videos of Euripides:






It's _beautiful_.

From _Antigone_





Finale from _Elektra_


----------

